# Competition for Izzy



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ran across this site-
https://www.youtube.com/user/Woodentoolcompany2/videos

Wonder what would happen if Izzy and this guy got together??


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

If we throw Matthias into the mix with the other two, they could end world hunger, solve the energy problem and possibly end all war. Lol


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the link Lew.


----------

